# Sikh Extremism Article Wikipedia?



## Randip Singh (Nov 14, 2008)

A friend of mine has brought to my attention the following:

Wikipedia:Articles for deletion/Sikh extremism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

regarding this article:

Sikh extremism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There seems to be much dispute over whether such an article should be deleted. We know there have been some instances of Sikh extremism, but can all incidents that Sikh's have been linked to in a violent manner be called extremism. Maybe they should also include violent acts by Sikhs in the 1st and 2nd World Wars, which meant they killed people and got medals for it?


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am surprised That there is no such article in wikipedia about Hindu extremism or terrorism.While at present so some Godmen and women are arrested by anti terrorist force with connection to their link with blasts.

Why such discrimination?


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 14, 2008)

kdsji and Randip ji

Wikipedia is not the "brain of the world" that it aspires to be nor is it neutral as it claims to be. Recently I did some research on Wikipedia. Anyone can publish in 
Wikipedia and disinformation is spread through Wikipedia for that reason. Also anyone can edit a Wikipedia article. You con't have to be knowledgeable. Once published any Wikipedia article is almost impossible to have removed. Once edited the only thing that can happen is more edits are added not removed. Although Wikipedia has editors, the editors are concerned only with formatting and what they call a NPOV or neutral point of view. NPOV is achieved by adding to an article, not taking errors out of it. The editors have no expertise in an area. They are ordinary folk who are essentially members of an elite club.

Here is a shocking discovery. A database programmer once ran checks on IP's of Wikipedia contributors -- everything is public so there is no attempt by Wikdipedia to hide this information. He found that an astonishing percentage of contributors to Wikipedia are members of the US CIA and military and other government intelligence agencies who wrote articles to paint a negative picture of various Islamic groups and organizations. 

Here is another shocking thing. A US comedian by the name of Steve Colbert once asked his TV audience to sign in to Wikipedia, and change articles about African elephants to state that they triple in population every so often.  A lot of people did that. It caused an uproar within days. Wikipedia blocked Steve Colbert's membership-- and the reason they gave him was they questioned his IP address -- rather than admitting that it was embarrassment that was the real cause of their concern.

I can tell you more about this. Never read anything in Wikipedia as if it can be trusted. In fact right now I am writing an article about its lack of neutrality and trustworthiness for an academic publication.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 14, 2008)

Try this on for size while I look for the YouTube with Steve Colbert

Newsvine - Stephen Colbert Causes Chaos on Wikipedia, Gets Blocked from Site


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 14, 2008)

It seems the YouTube in question is no longer available Ha Hah! But plenty of articles about the incident on the Internet. Wikipedia editors ended up taking out all the false information about elephants. However they show no such similar concern about accuracy when they have not been publicly embarrassed in the media.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 14, 2008)

randip singh said:


> A friend of mine has brought to my attention the following:
> 
> Wikipedia:Articles for deletion/Sikh extremism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Notice that there is extreme dispute over whether to delete the article. It won't be deleted until there is a consensus. Until that time the article will remain as untested fact, and people all over the world will copy and paste its contents into things that they write.


----------



## Admin (Nov 14, 2008)

sikhism section on wikipedia has been hijacked by non-sikh members... i have been banned for last 3-4 years without recourse... but look at the donation bar... they have accumulated in millions on such a ambiguous website... :inca:


----------



## pk70 (Nov 14, 2008)

Aman Singh said:


> sikhism section on wikipedia has been hijacked by non-sikh members... i have been banned for last 3-4 years without recourse... but look at the donation bar... they have accumulated in millions on such a ambiguous website... :inca:




*Shouldn’t we try to hijack it back to replace truth in place of lies? Or write articles as aad Ji is writing, to expose them? Personally I don’t remember when I went there to find any thing[/FONT]*


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 14, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *Shouldn’t we try to hijack it back to replace truth in place of lies? Or write articles as aad Ji is writing, to expose them? Personally I don’t remember when I went there to find any thing[/FONT]*



pk70 ji

Theoretically this is possible but not necessarily easy. If a person is hell-bent on writing an extremist article, then they are probably checking frequently to see if anyone has "added" to it. It can become a cat and mouse game.

Also, Aman ji -- as far as I am concerned -- if you have been blocked by Wikipedia, that is a badge of honor.

:yes:

I have more to say about the so-callled "religious portal" that they have. And will write later about this. But as an experiment, first pick a topic about Sikhi and read it in Wikipedia. Then look up the same topic in Sikhiwiki. Tell me what you find?


----------



## lionprinceuk (Jan 14, 2009)

I think there should be something warning other sikhs about extremists, and to stay away from certain sects with warped beliefs. Also lacking the article is sikh extremism going back to the British Raaj. I think the British are the root cause of the extremism, not just in sikhs but hindus as well, due to instilling really tribalistic beliefs.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lion_Prince_Jatinder said:


> I think there should be something warning other sikhs about extremists, and to stay away from certain sects with warped beliefs. Also lacking the article is sikh extremism going back to the British Raaj. I think the British are the root cause of the extremism, not just in sikhs but hindus as well, due to instilling really tribalistic beliefs.



I don't think That Britishers should be entirely blamed for extremism.Its muslim invasions,forcible conversions are the main cause for extremism.You can't clap frpm single hand


----------



## lionprinceuk (Jan 14, 2009)

well, I think as far as sikh panth goes, there would have been lack of extremism during the times of Guru jis during the Mughal Empire, due to Guru jis and sikhs having common sense and guidance.

But after this things could have changed. However, I think before the British Raaj, most of sikhi traditions had been kept intact, and most sects and traditions would have been more for spiritual benfit than the politics sects from British Raaj times are involved in. So, extremism would have been less during the islamic times, but at the same time military of khalsa would have been strong.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 14, 2009)

If I am not wrong  After Guru gobind singh ji there were extremists sikhs in 18th century  
who also did cruelties on muslims in retaliation for their cruelities.


----------



## lionprinceuk (Jan 14, 2009)

that sounds about right.


----------

